# ***2016 ASA Ga State SOY Totals ***



## passthru24

Here are the 2016 SOY Points Totals. Congrats to all the Winners and to everyone that made it the best SOY ever. If their are any questions or want to know how to get your Buckle call Scott at 678-378-0816

Club / Dates	

Class / Shooter Name	

Open A	OverallTotal
Daniel Fowler	944
Narvie Nowling	934
Logan Wilson	919

Open B	OverallTotal
Chad Thigpen	1005
Jacob Babb	926
Daniel Morgan	925

Open C	OverallTotal
Wesley Mulkey	1077
Adam Lockhart	1072
Ken Patterson	1058

Senior Open	OverallTotal
Scott Parrott	952
Francis Kephart	911
James Strickland 	895

Senior Known	OverallTotal
John Nickell	1048
Mike Crowe	1044
Mike Webb	984

Senior Hunter	OverallTotal
Jim Robinson	941
Ronnie Whitehead	932
David Petet	913

Super Senior	OverallTotal
Lee Johnson	965
David Ambrose	937
RC Shoemake	891

Men's Known 50	OverallTotal
David Brown	1010
Dustin Kerbow	968
Shawn Blackburn	423

Men's Known 45	OverallTotal
Ryan Lockhart	1072
James Taylor	999
Todd Jones	976

Women's Known 40	OverallTotal
Kim Parrott	934
Patti Ledford	846
Regilyn Johnson	718

Women's Hunter	OverallTotal
Alecia Searcy	965
Heather Freeman	951
Janice Davis	950

Hunter	OverallTotal
Jason Bennett	987
Rusty Allison	969
Donald Jaworski III	941

Bow Noivce	OverallTotal
Robert Conner	1106
Brandon Hughes	1064
Tyler Luttrell	1031

High School Open Boys	OverallTotal
Ethan Johnson	746
Dalton Richardson	540
Chandler Williams	198

High School Pins Boys	OverallTotal
Dylan Price	524
Tucker Jarrettt	501
Jacob Crumbley	486

High School Pins Girls	OverallTotal
Brooke Ledford	681
Aubrey Michael	187
Caitlyn Riggins	109

Middle School Open Boys	OverallTotal
Jackson Tatum	929
Cody Rowland 	887
Nathan Dennis	538

Middle School Open Girls	OverallTotal
Rebecca Johnson	706
Kylen Buley	417
Sam Tripp	194

Middle School Pins Boys	OverallTotal
Joseph Nieto	370
Andrew Smith	194
Briceson Dansby	109

Elem. School Open	OverallTotal
Keenan Mulkey	801
Chase Jones	526
Gage Day	207

Elem. School Pins	OverallTotal
Kristen Nowling	837
Levi Smith	172
Hope Reynolds	156

Junior Eagles	OverallTotal
Carter Rice	983
Logan Taylor	940
Roland Florence	933


----------



## NBN

Thanks for all that you and the RBO gang do for archery in Georgia!


----------



## BigThig09

Thank you! I don't think most people realize how much work goes into what you're doing. I agree with Narvie, thank you for all you and the RBO crew do! Great group of folks!


----------



## kerbow01

What clubs are included?


----------



## passthru24

kerbow01 said:


> What clubs are included?



What do you mean ? What clubs are included in what ?


----------



## colt45

NBN said:


> Thanks for all that you and the RBO gang do for archery in Georgia!



X's 2! I have only been to one shoot at RBO and that was enough to tell those guys and gals are good people.


----------



## Big John

Scores are updated at http://www.georgiaarchery.com/asa-shooter-of-the-year/

Thanks


----------



## BeauWitherspoon

Scores from the state qualifier at North Forty on 03/19/2016?


----------



## nmorgan83

What's wrong with the SOY page? Every time I look at it, it says page not found


----------



## alligood729

nmorgan83 said:


> What's wrong with the SOY page? Every time I look at it, it says page not found



Click on the tab at top of page, SOY scores....


----------



## Big John

http://www.georgiaarchery.com/2016-georgia-asa/
 Here is the link


----------



## BigThig09

When will the scores be updated??


----------



## BowanaLee

Wheres the rules on this ?   ...Do you need 3 qualifiers + state shoot for a score ?


----------



## alligood729

BowanaLee said:


> Wheres the rules on this ?   ...Do you need 3 qualifiers + state shoot for a score ?


3 highest qualifier scores, plus state championship score...= state champion, if you are on top. I think....lol


----------



## KillZone

Update??


----------



## Dingo26

Hey passthru24, Hope you are doing good.  have something for you to check on when and if you have time. Michael Archer-bow novice, Tamara Archer-women's hunter, and me Danny Morgan-crossbow, we are not on the list, I shot the first qualifier as sr. hunter, the last 2 with crossbow. you can take me off the sr. hunter list I'm shooting crossbow the rest of the year in ASA and state.  Thanks and if you have any questions please let me know, I'll try and answer them best I can.. Thank you for all you do and be safe boss.


----------



## passthru24

If anyone has any questions please call me at 678-378-0816. I've made a couple mistakes already and i have fixed them. If there are only 2 shooters in a class then the class may not count, so I just didn't list them but I am keeping totals on all classes. Their has to be 3 shooters per class that have 3 qualifiers they have shot for the class to count for shooter of the year !!!


----------



## Dingo26

Thanks, that covers it


----------

